
Ask HN: Tips for teaching computer proficiency to novice adults - data_ders
Trying to help my mom learn to use a computer so she can effectively apply to jobs. She&#x27;s a nurse and has never had to use on one on the job. I&#x27;m looking for classes, tips anything here. I live far away so I&#x27;ve been doing Google Hangout sessions and walking her through things, but do you know of a better way?
======
gus_massa
Cross your hands in your back and never use them!

One common error is to show how things are done, and type and use the mouse
while the students looks at you. It's much better if you explain what the
student must do, while s/he uses the mouse and keyboard.

(Sometimes you will not remember how to do something and explore, or try your
muscle memory. In this case do the task until it's almost finished, and then
undo it quickly. Then Cross your hands in your back and give the student the
instructions. (They will scream at you. Ignore them.))

What are the topics she is interested? People learn much more when they can do
something interesting (for them).

